# Barcelona Open 2011 (Sant Cugat)



## Mayorkaman (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BarcelonaSummerOpen2011
I will flying to Spain this Summer from Israel to this competition
Is anyone from the forum coming?
I want to meet a few people before the competition..


----------

